

Facebook's funny redirect behavior - kristjan
https://gist.github.com/1249597

======
barisiriz
That s realy funny

------
klnlkn
oijoipj

------
johnashley
hello

~~~
johnashley
thats' great

------
test31
test

------
grunge
sa

------
mdeah
hhhh

